# wolf whistling



## kikicockatiel (Jun 3, 2008)

what is the whole wolf whistling thing about? is it something they have to be taught?


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

LOL!! Yes, you can teach them the wolf whistle, you might regret it when they learn it though, Dooby went on and on with it. lol. How on earth do you describe the wolf whistle in text??????? Er........eh........emmmmm........it's the whistle that a boy would make if he saw a pretty girl.....does that make sense? Do you know what I mean now?


----------



## kikicockatiel (Jun 3, 2008)

yes how know the sound i swear kiki who is prob. 6 months old is starting to make some new sounds and i have been whistling like that to her for the past couple of days and i swear she or he(dont know?) is trying to do it,up till now she has been fairly quiet except for her calling out when i leave the room,we have only had her for 1 month and a week so im wondering if shes starting to maybe come around and get more vocal gosh i hope so


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

You might be regretting those words...lol  I have two males and they never shut up :wacko:


----------



## kikicockatiel (Jun 3, 2008)

ha!!ha!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I have two very loud and proud boys too. Snickers is yet to really do any human whistles, but Bailee goes nuts with wolf whistles, pop goes the weasel, charge, siren, etc. Whose dumb idea was it to teach him all that stuff!! :rofl:


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I deeply regret Jingle Bells.:wacko:


----------



## Jade (Jul 2, 2008)

Lol, when Georgie does the Star Wars tune, it still takes him like 5 tries to get it somewhat right!
Sometimes he adds little parts in it aswell, what a composer! 

He also wolf-whistles, does a rapid whistle I taught him, and he kind of purs (I think he got it from my SMS ringtone :O ) And he does the purr when I do! The other whistles he'll do when he feels like it


----------



## SisterBlue (Jun 17, 2008)

CJ will wolf whistle for a while, and then it deteriorates to what we call the "drunken sailor" whistle, which is a rambling goofy never-ending whistle...

-SSB


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I have a male who does Kissy noises followed by a wolf whistle. He was almost a year old when he came home with me and I didn't teach him that. I find the wolf whistle annoying but I must admit what he does is kind of cute. He does his regular male strutting his stuff song and punctuates the end of the song with 5 kisses and a wolf whistle. At least he seems to be useing it appropriately. I wonder if he was raised by a construction worker?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Plukie said:


> I deeply regret Jingle Bells.:wacko:


:rofl: I thought i would never hear that from Bailee's beak ever again, but then last week, after i separated the boys from the girls, Bailee was struting his stuff and being all romantic and out came Jingle Bells!!!  He must have a better memory than i like to give him credit for.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

LOL,That is a good memory


----------

